# nm-applet-0.8.4 fails to compile? SOLVED

## lo-jay

```
\"\" -DDATADIR=\"/usr/share\" -I../../src/gconf-helpers -I../../src -march=k8 -pipe -O2 -MT libutils_la-mobile-wizard.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/libutils_la-mobile-wizard.Tpo -c mobile-wizard.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/libutils_la-mobile-wizard.o

utils.c:31:27: fatal error: nm-gsm-device.h: No such file or directory

compilation terminated.

make[4]: *** [libutils_la-utils.lo] Error 1

make[4]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

mv -f .deps/libutils_la-nmn-mobile-providers.Tpo .deps/libutils_la-nmn-mobile-providers.Plo

mobile-wizard.c:34:27: fatal error: nm-gsm-device.h: No such file or directory

compilation terminated.

make[4]: *** [libutils_la-mobile-wizard.lo] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.8.4/work/network-manager-applet-0.8.4/src/utils'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.8.4/work/network-manager-applet-0.8.4/src/utils'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.8.4/work/network-manager-applet-0.8.4/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.8.4/work/network-manager-applet-0.8.4'

make: *** [all] Error 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.8.4 failed (compile phase):

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3206:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2492:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.8.4',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.8.4'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.8.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.8.4/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.8.4/work/network-manager-applet-0.8.4'

>>> Failed to emerge gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.8.4, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.8.4/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.8.4:

 * ERROR: gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.8.4 failed (compile phase):

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3206:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2492:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.8.4',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.8.4'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.8.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.8.4/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.8.4/work/network-manager-applet-0.8.4'

```

dunno what's missing - any insights?

cheers!

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.11 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i3_CPU_M_370_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 28 Nov 2011 07:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.1.4-r3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.39 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: gentoo x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* skype-eula"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -pipe -O2"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -pipe -O2"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en de zh_CN"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cjk cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg kde lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pppd qt3 qt3support qt4 readline sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb vorbis x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en de zh_CN" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## Princess Nell

The recent networkmanager update, or rather the portage instructions that came with it, were incomplete. If you have networkmanager 0.9.2.0, and have the ~x86 keyword set, you need to set ~x86 for gnome-extra/nm-applet, so that nm-applet gets updated to 0.9.2.0, too.

----------

## lo-jay

did that & it solved the problem -

thanks a lot  :Very Happy:   !

----------

